# crystal 60 substitute



## korim (16/9/13)

Hi i will be doing a 69l batch of ESB using a recipe john palmer has listed and it calls for crystal 60 would global caramalt medium be an acceptable sub or do i have to bite the bullet and just by the crystal?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GalBrew (16/9/13)

What is the colour rating in lovibond or EBC for caramalt medium? That will tell you if it is in the ballpark.


----------



## rheffera (16/9/13)

roughly 120 ebc and you'll be fine


----------



## korim (16/9/13)

Damm just looked its only 50 ebc i also have briess victory malt buts only 73 ebc looks like im off to lhbs again


----------



## sp0rk (16/9/13)

According to http://www.brew.is/files/malt.html, the below grains are all the same
Crystal 60 , Medium Crystal , Crystal Malt II (60 – 70) , CaraMunich III , Dark Caramel , Caramunich , Caramel Munich 60


----------



## syl (16/9/13)

sp0rk said:


> According to http://www.brew.is/files/malt.html, the below grains are all the same
> Crystal 60 , Medium Crystal , Crystal Malt II (60 – 70) , CaraMunich III , Dark Caramel , Caramunich , Caramel Munich 60


Well not the same, but can be subbed in a bind!


----------



## Batz (16/9/13)

Home brewers are masters at substituting, we have to be unless we own a HBS.

Batz


----------



## HBHB (16/9/13)

This should make life easier and save you some time for checking one spec against the other - knock yourself out. Link

Has the majority of them anyway.

The Joe White Crystal tends to be just a little over 70L on average

Martin

edit to add detail & fix spelling


----------

